
Data on coronavirus deaths in India with focus on patients' past medical history - happy-go-lucky
https://twitter.com/srikavineehari/status/1243188925574742022
======
happy-go-lucky
Links to the source are at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bangalore/comments/fp9vy6/data_on_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bangalore/comments/fp9vy6/data_on_coronavirus_death_cases_with_focus_on/)

Until yesterday there were 13 coronavirus deaths in India.

I was wondering if they already had any serious medical history.
Unsurprisingly, most of them had it.

If a patient has existing chronic conditions, their immune system can be
impaired. An immunocompromised host may not have the ability to respond
normally to an infection.

